
I Weigh Way Less - autarch
https://blog.urth.org/2020/02/11/i-weigh-way-less/
======
nudpiedo
interesting write up on the lifestyle change and the transition of a obese
type 2 into obese type 1, and still somehow this person makes sound a small
improvement as a success.

~~~
downerending
I've made a similar loss and maintained it for about 15 years (so far).
Although I'm still marginally obese, a number of symptoms I was having have
greatly reduced or left entirely.

You could say I failed, in that I'm still fat. Or, you could say that I
succeeded, since I lost more weight than most people ever will, and have kept
it off, probably forever. Life's like that.

(How? No idea. Did eliminate most pop and quite a lot of fried/sugary/floury
food from my regular diet. But who knows.)

~~~
nudpiedo
Small improvements are not failures either successes. The thing would be to
get into the healthy range of weight

